# Vicki Butler Henderson v Suzy Perry



## Charliecloud

Warm Sunshine and Cold Beer -- just wondering!!!!

Top girls with a passion for speed - who would you choose, just from a theoretical point of view!


----------



## Donners

Vicki Butler any day!


----------



## USATT

Pics? :wink:


----------



## Wak

Closest I have been to her...


----------



## Donners

Jelous me.

Don't think I could have resisted getting closer.


----------



## clarko

wak - you're a stalker :lol:


----------



## Wak

clarko said:


> wak - you're a stalker :lol:


I've sorted out the bloke next to her she wont be seeing him again! :lol:


----------



## clarko

:lol: :lol:

you're a bad man waheed!


----------



## *lazza*

VBH and she's single (so I hear)


----------



## Donners

USATT said:


> Pics? :wink:











Vicki Butler________________________Suzy Perry


----------



## clarko

vicki would get it


----------



## Nobber

VBH - Marks out of 2, i'd give her 1.


----------



## Donners

Suzy not even in the same league as our Vicki. :wink:


----------



## clarko




----------



## clarko

and this one.....


----------



## Donners




----------



## Gizmo750

Got to agree with the above, but in the interest of fairness I thought I would add this:


----------



## clarko

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## DXN

Donners said:


>


Reminds me, I saw a 2 hot air ballons on the way to work today :roll:

Maybe a little of topic :wink:


----------



## himpe

Gizmo750 said:


> Got to agree with the above, but in the interest of fairness I thought I would add this:


And i'd like to add this 8)


----------



## *lazza*

Its still VBH for me....

Now have any of you guys who took the photo's got her number???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayGemson

They'd both get it, but you've got to love VBH's dirty laugh :wink:


----------



## KMM

If anybody has them, the best pics of VBH was when she test drove the TVR 350, from memory it was a cold day


----------



## mrdemon

Vicki is getting fat are you blind

Suzy is a fox


----------



## mighTy Tee

Neither - would prefer the crazy German "Sabine of the Ring" as shown on Top Gear. 8) 8) 8)

But only if JC hasn't been there first :?


----------



## Johnwx

Not sure can you book a test drive :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750

How long is this thread gonna last in the main forum?

Can't believe its not already winging its way to "off topic"


----------



## YELLOW_TT

do i have to choose :wink:


----------



## himpe

mrdemon said:


> Vicki is getting fat are you blind


Yes, that also caught my eye ! 

My first guess was that she was pregnant ... :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You




----------



## Private Prozac

Suzi anyday of the week.

Have you seen how fat VBH has got recently. Her waist nearly comes out as far as her chest. They're nearly joining FFS! :?


----------



## Donners

himpe said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to agree with the above, but in the interest of fairness I thought I would add this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'd like to add this 8)
Click to expand...

Loves herself.

She looks like shes pi$$ed herself in that biker suit.


----------



## thesains

Definitely Suzy.

No comparison, every day of the week......I wish!!


----------



## skilby99

SP has got it won in the looks dept, but VBH wins it for me because of two things

1) the voice

2) shes dirty (or rather i bet she is!)


----------



## vlastan

Suzy who? What is she presenting?

Vicky got a bit overweight lately and I never found her very attractive but just average. She is also so short.


----------



## mrdemon

i watched suzy on moto GP last night


----------



## lindley

mrdemon said:


> Vicki is getting fat are you blind
> 
> Suzy is a fox


I second that

Suzy for me


----------



## smug

As Much as I love Vicki, It's got to be Suzi Perry


----------



## Donners

You would!!!!


----------



## lindley

Wouldn't kick Vicki out of bed though... :-*


----------



## Donners

I can imagine suzy being bitchy though, hard to get type.
Vicki allways seems up for........ a laugh.


----------



## *lazza*

mrdemon said:



> Vicki is getting fat are you blind


maybe but I can think of a couple of ways to help her lose weight  It would be fun too :wink:

Paul


----------



## smug

Donners said:


> I can imagine suzy being bitchy though, hard to get type.
> Vicki allways seems up for........ a laugh.


I met Suzi at The World Super Bikes, and she was very friendly


----------



## Gizmo750

Knew that this thread would end up in here at some point :lol:


----------



## moss

easy tiger...........


----------



## johnnyboy

moss said:


> easy tiger...........


 Those nips look like a blind cobblers thumbs


----------



## Donners

smug said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine suzy being bitchy though, hard to get type.
> Vicki allways seems up for........ a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I met Suzi at The World Super Bikes, and she was very friendly
Click to expand...

Yeah but yo didn't try to lay her did you.


----------



## Gizmo750

Donners said:


> smug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine suzy being bitchy though, hard to get type.
> Vicki allways seems up for........ a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I met Suzi at The World Super Bikes, and she was very friendly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but yo didn't try to lay her did you.
Click to expand...

That comment is a little close to the mark isn't it? Family forum / female forum members and all that.


----------



## jonah

Suzy every time, Vicki bland IMO :?


----------



## Private Prozac

Gizmo750 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine suzy being bitchy though, hard to get type.
> Vicki allways seems up for........ a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I met Suzi at The World Super Bikes, and she was very friendly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but yo didn't try to lay her did you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment is a little close to the mark isn't it? Family forum / female forum members and all that.
Click to expand...

If that's you view then perhaps the thread shouldn't be on the Forum at all should it!!


----------



## NykS5

This is a real interesting insight into the way men think.... 

If only some of my friends would read this they would understand you all so much better :roll: :wink:


----------



## jdn

VBH is grim.

Many are blinded by the fact that she drives cars and can power oversteer and is on the telly - none of which make you gorgeous.

See this thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=43713&


----------



## Muscle

Gizmo750 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine suzy being bitchy though, hard to get type.
> Vicki allways seems up for........ a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I met Suzi at The World Super Bikes, and she was very friendly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but yo didn't try to lay her did you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment is a little close to the mark isn't it? Family forum / female forum members and all that.
Click to expand...

Oh come on! I've heard worse on Coronation street, you know, family show / female viewers and all that, FFS.


----------



## ttroy225

Oooh! Tough one.. both if possible but not at the same time dont think the ticker could take it.....

P.s Clarko.. you got issues


----------



## Gizmo750

Muscle said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donners said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine suzy being bitchy though, hard to get type.
> Vicki allways seems up for........ a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I met Suzi at The World Super Bikes, and she was very friendly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but yo didn't try to lay her did you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment is a little close to the mark isn't it? Family forum / female forum members and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on! I've heard worse on Coronation street, you know, family show / female viewers and all that, FFS.
Click to expand...

Wind your neck in - if you had been about for a little while before posting abbreviated swear words at me then you might see that this was meant in a "light hearted" and none too serious way.

Next time I will be sure to check Coronation Street for your list of agreeable comments.


----------



## bazza

Danica Patrick of inday 500 all da way! :wink:

http://www.indycar.com/drivers/driver.php?driver=259


----------



## Hilly10

Got to be Vicki for me Oh that laugh :lol:


----------



## himpe

bazza said:


> Danica Patrick of inday 500 all da way! :wink:
> 
> http://www.indycar.com/drivers/driver.php?driver=259


 :? not really my cup of tea :?

I mean, she is pretty, but she has no style ...
Both vicky and Suzi do 8)


----------



## IanWest

Met Tiff and Vicki two years ago in Cowes at the Pro Vee Boat championships, they commentate for the TV coverage. My g/f Dad was European Champion and Vicki wanted to go out in his boat for a Tv feature. He certainly enjoyed strapping her in to the race seat:wink: 
They were both the nicest people you could meet and joined us in the team tent later for a party- Even gave Tiff a kicking about taking the piss out of the TT and he eventually admitted that it wasn't a bad car. Nice thing was that when we saw them at the next round a few weeks later, they both said hello. Two top people in my book


----------



## Garvie

I'll have them both at once please!!


----------



## bash-the-monkey

> I'll have them both at once please!!


what Tiff and Vikki?

you sicko!



Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## digimeisTTer

+









= VBH


----------

